# Cleaner Wrasse



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a Blue Cleaner Wrasse.It cleans all other fish in the aquarium and eats all the fish paracites.But which fish will eat the Wrasse's paracite?Will a Gobi do it???


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

im not sure, i havent thought about that. we have one but i have never seen it with ich. maybe something like a cleaner shrimp, if it gets ich.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Another cleaner wrasse, Just make sure you are feeding the wrasse since it can not live on cleaning your other fish alone, unless you have hundreds of fish.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

My Cleaner Wrasse eats flakes,Tetra Bits,Brine Shrimp,Frozen Shrimp,Bio Grane.....etc....So I am not concerned about its eating.I do want wanna keep Invertibrates.Will a Gobi or baby Whimple do the jobof cleaning it???


----------



## germanman (May 1, 2007)

any other "cleaning" fish or shrimp should do the job. make sure u get it to eat other foods as well, usually in aquaria they dont survive long just on the parasites.


----------

